# Cracker Barrel Contest



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Went to Cracker Barrel for dinner and saw this contest. I know it is cutesy country, but for those that like their stuff;

http://www.crackerbarrel.com/local/front-porch/fallfestival/


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 31, 2009)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Went to Cracker Barrel for dinner and saw this contest. I know it is cutesy country, but for those that like their stuff;
> 
> http://www.crackerbarrel.com/local/front-porch/fallfestival/


You have to have a secret code word to enter? I'm not heading to Cracker Barrel just for a raffle. Care to share the word?


----------

